# Does anyone else get an "anxious" feeling when looking @ clothes they can't afford?



## hnaoto (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know what my deal is!!

Alexander Mcqueen boots... over $1000
Alexander McQueen|Peep-toe ankle boots|NET-A-PORTER.COM

I know winter is over but they're f*cking awesome! I know i'll never own them so i don't know why i let it bother me... it's so weird, everytime i see something that has ME written all over it, but i can't afford it, i get these butterflies in my chest/stamach. Yugh!


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 11, 2009)

Aww...they are cute! But surely there are less expensive shoes that look similar. But I totally know what you mean about the anxious feeling. I actually feel pretty depressed knowing I'll never have the $$ to buy things like that. But at the same time I am kind of glad b/c it just seems like a sham to me that a shoe should really cost that much money. Why? What is so special? Maybe just a label?


----------



## ashleydawn (Jul 11, 2009)

those boots are awesome! like leather motorcycle jackets for your feet! lol


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 11, 2009)

Not anxious, but sad!! I tried on a Helmut Lang silk romper/jumper today and fell head over heels in love with it. After doing the mark-down math, I realized it was just over $100 so I decided to nab it. Well apparently it was on the wrong rack and rang up correctly at about $250. I was near tears having to leave it there!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmm, not so much anxious as longing or hopeful. In the same way that I can't expect to own a Picasso I don't allow myself to expect to own a certain piece of the fashion world. I think it's easy to forget that fashion is an art form. Now can I expect to find a piece inspired by Picasso or at least in a similar style? Absolutely! 

I actually really appreciate that I can shop when I know so many people who can't afford to spend even $10-20 on leisurely shopping.

I get it though, I get anxious or sad when I can't travel. I have such an urge to see other parts of the world.


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 15, 2009)

I know what you mean hun.

It feels good to own gorgeous, expensive things, but it feels bad to be short on money because of it. I have learned that it feels SO good to find bargains, and still live within your means (well, I'm working on that, lol). This saves you from the bitter aftertaste of guilt. By bargains, I mean good quality items that are a good price, not cheap junk. eBay is excellent for this and so is thrift shopping.

I am studying Image Consulting and have come to realize that my problem is that in our celebrity-focused and saturated culture, it's like I subconsciously expect the paparazzi to be following me around and a magazine's panel critiquing my outfits or something. This is truly ridiculous of course, but I think I'm on to something. I think a lot of people may feel the same way without realizing it.


----------



## NelsonLacy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi,
  I have a serious problem with my supervisor at work. I'll call her Lydia. I began working for Lydia last year after being laid off for four months from another company. Since then, I've been picked on and harassed unmercifully. I find myself "walking on eggshells" and feeling anxious every day. Lydia is constantly looking for something about me to criticize. She does not treat anyone else this way, and I cannot figure out the best way to deal with her.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2009)

When I see stuff I can't afford, it actually makes me anxious/excited to eventually work towards having the money to buy whatever I want, as cheesy as that sounds.
I have this image of myself being a very successful plastic surgeon, who has worked towards owning a luxurious car, a gorgeous house, and of course all the designer clothes I can fit in my walk-in closet.

So yeah, I do get anxious... but in a different way.


----------



## Tahti (Sep 5, 2009)

Reactions ; 
1) OMG THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL I MUST HAVE THEM I NEED THEM
2) *reality kicks in*
3) Mouth turns down at corners, begin to feel wishful and sad
4) Get annoyed at not being rich
5) Save picture to ogle at and click out of browser/close magazine/turn off tv.

Those shoes are SO HOT. Gaaaah. I've been glaring at the computer screen for the past few weeks at them, as if that's somehow going to make them pop out of the browser into IRL (in my size, of course) D:


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 5, 2009)

I just use them as inspiration most of the time. I always have some money saved up if i really really want something expensive and it helps that I prefer to have less stuff that I really love than have lots of things that I don't like as much.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 5, 2009)

I tend to search for the item on ebay, and it turns up at a fraction of the cost...no- seriously!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 5, 2009)

sometimes i'm a bit sad that i can't afford nice bags- i'd love a chole bag and i also would love a fendi bag - but would never be able to spend that amouont fo cash on one. it's sad but i think about how lucky i am in other ways - i have some jimmy choo shoes for example which many others don't. and i have alot of mac make up which if i totalled up i could probs buy a few chole bags!


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 6, 2009)

Ugh.Yes!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 8, 2009)

those are gorgeous, me want!!

I don't really get sad or anxious. If I see something I really like but can't afford, I usually search for something similar but within my price range. Furthermore, I realize I'm lucky enough to have the life I have; having traveled to countries where ppl live below poverty line, I've got a good perspective of life and what really matters.

Ok, I'm off the soapbox now!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2009)

Not so much anxious...I get excited somewhat...and if I want them bad enough I find a way to afford them....Small problem I seem to have about everything I buy that I don't really need, but want....and My dh would rather I buy them than show him pictures of them every single day as soon as he walks in the door...
Me: "Baby, did I show you these shoes, I love them" 
dh:"YES!! everyday for a damn week, please go buy them!" 
Me: OK

What does make me crazy if it is something I want so bad and they don't have my size...That is when I freak out


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 8, 2009)

I only feel like that when something that I love is on sale or clearance for a really, really good price, and I still can't afford it. Ugh! lol


----------

